# Marathon in April



## Bluewaterbound (Jan 23, 2018)

Jan 17, 2018 · #1
Marathon in April
Hey guys, I am taking my motorhome to the Florida keys in April for some serious offshore fishing(wife staying at home on this trip). I have a 26' brand new Sea Fox with twin Yamahas rented for April 22-28th out of Marathon. I have all the safety gear and tackle. Anyone interested let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Baitsoaker (Jan 27, 2017)

Looking forward to you're pictures and report. Headed down there in June.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Headed to key west in 16 days, but ill be confined to bridge fishing unless I can rent a yak.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Jan 23, 2018)

I will try my best to put together a great report and pics for you. Fingers crossed on some great weather.


----------

